# Has anyone in Canada pre-order the Audi A3 sedan?



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Which trim level did you go for? I personally opt for the 2.0L TFSI quattro's technik trim level... In the end, I felt like it's really pricier than I initially expected to pay for this car.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

my sig


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

rMBA13 said:


> Which trim level did you go for? I personally opt for the 2.0L TFSI quattro's technik trim level... In the end, I felt like it's really pricier than I initially expected to pay for this car.


For what you are getting, realistically, it's not. I am having the same issue with justifying it especially with cars like the WRX coming out.

Price wise, it's not much off what the B5 S4 went for 'back in the day'. Keeping in mind the 2.0TQ is more tech advanced then the old S4. Performance is VERY similar / better in almost every department, just less cylinders and displacement. 

I remember when I had my old B5, the big controversy was how great the *new to America* WRX was a viable contender performance wise to the S4, and everyone was up in arms about it, today the WRX is quicker then the A3 2.0TQ...which hasn't changed much. HOWEVER, if you look at the old 'bug eye' WRX interior, and compare it to the all new WRX, and well, that hasn't changed much either...

Those being of course only two aspects in comparison. When I dig into the tech of the WRX (NOT the STi) AWD for example, compared to the Haldex, it's one of those null arguments IMO. Same displacement, plenty of potential in both engines. Exterior I would give the nod to the A3 for sure. 

Besides the WRX, I don't find anything else at this time that compares to the 2.0TQ, so it's hard to say it's much more pricier then anything else on the market (CLA has no AWD at this time that I see). Option for option, yes still about $5-8k more for the Audi...though I haven't seen official Canadian pricing for the WRX, and neither for American A3 or WRX to compare.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking about it.....still undecided.....

either the A3 2.0TQ Komfort or Progressiv + Sline. It all comes down to whether I want to get the Sline package.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you guys add Advanced Key or Navigation package at all?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> Did you guys add Advanced Key or Navigation package at all?


Nope and nope.

Not interested in advanced key because of reports of relatively easy hacking (just in general, not Audi specific). I will miss the rear parking sensor though.

Not interested in nagivation at all.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

rMBA13 said:


> Did you guys add Advanced Key or Navigation package at all?


I did not.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I think you guys are right... I should probably downgrade to Komfort+Xenon headlights only. Navi and advanced key are only gimmicks. I will miss the rear sensor, rearview camera, auto-dimming rear mirror, and bang&olfsen sound sstem though... :S


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

rMBA13 said:


> I think you guys are right... I should probably downgrade to Komfort+Xenon headlights only. Navi and advanced key are only gimmicks. I will miss the rear sensor, rearview camera, auto-dimming rear mirror, and bang&olfsen sound sstem though... :S


I can say for certain, on the B8/B8.5 A4/A5, the B&O sound system is worth every last penny. Go listen to one with and without back to back.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I can say for certain, on the B8/B8.5 A4/A5, the B&O sound system is worth every last penny. Go listen to one with and without back to back.


No B&O, no buy. It's that simple for me.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> No B&O, no buy. It's that simple for me.


Lol... It can't be that good...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rMBA13 said:


> Lol... It can't be that good...


It is. There's nothing this side of $850 that will trump it. Gone are the days that I care to tear apart a brand new car to put a bunch of aftermarket crap in it.

$850 is the upgrade fee in the US for B&O as a stand-alone option on other Audis; I expect it to be the same on the A3.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> It is. There's nothing this side of $850 that will trump it. Gone are the days that I care to tear apart a brand new car to put a bunch of aftermarket crap in it.
> 
> $850 is the upgrade fee in the US for B&O as a stand-alone option on other Audis; I expect it to be the same on the A3.


Ya well in Canada, I must upgrade to technik trim level to get it, which is around $6,000 extra. There is no other way.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't see it as a stand-alone in the order guide. That's asinine, and I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I didn't see it as a stand-alone in the order guide. That's asinine, and I hope they fix it soon.


Not everyone is extremely impressed by it though..
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ufsen-Premium-Sound-System-Are-you-kidding-me


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rMBA13 said:


> Not everyone is extremely impressed by it though..
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ufsen-Premium-Sound-System-Are-you-kidding-me


Audiophiles need not apply. Buy the base system, rip the car apart and design your own thing. That should go for any "premium" sound upgrade in any car, IMO.

Me? As long as I can get good quality sound with minimal to no distortion, I'm happy. B&O will cover those requirements for me.

If I really want to have concert hall quality sound, I'll upgrade the house. The car is for driving. :laugh:

It doesn't get much crappier than the stock audio equipment in the MkV Jetta, and I manage to be satisfied with that, so B&O will certainly be an upgrade. In the time I spent with it in LA, I found it to be clear and crisp at moderate volume. I don't go above moderate, so I don't much care what it does at "ooze the eardrums" levels.

For what it's worth, the S3 I sat in seemed to have pretty damn good sound deadening. Sure, I wasn't driving on the road, but when I closed the door and just sat there, the atmosphere on the show floor was almost completely muffled. I don't foresee a need to crank it all the way up to drown out the outside environment. I'd rather listen to the engine, anyway.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Audiophiles need not apply. Buy the base system, rip the car apart and design your own thing. That should go for any "premium" sound upgrade in any car, IMO.
> 
> Me? As long as I can get good quality sound with minimal to no distortion, I'm happy. B&O will cover those requirements for me.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm just going to downgrade then


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/_HU6NXsHi0I


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

rMBA13 said:


> Not everyone is extremely impressed by it though..
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ufsen-Premium-Sound-System-Are-you-kidding-me


Yeah, I'm with Dan on this one. I'm not the kind of guy to spend hours on AVforum.com and thousands upon thousands on my audio, but I appreciate a good sound system. I've spent enough time with the B&O systems in the A4 to say that for the money it is one of the top audio options on the market right now. The B&O systems in the A6 and A8 are even better, but I don't know if they're $6,000 better for those of us who have to balance a checkbook every month. 

In the A4 and I would suspect the A3, the B&O system makes for a major improvement.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

I did try the upgraded audio system on the A3 back in 2010. It sounded better, but I did not think it was worth the extra money (would have been a special order on my trim level). Having heard the new B & O system in the A3, I will end up getting it. Sounds great, enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> I think you guys are right... I should probably downgrade to Komfort+Xenon headlights only. Navi and advanced key are only gimmicks. I will miss the rear sensor, rearview camera, auto-dimming rear mirror, and bang&olfsen sound sstem though... :S


I think the best bang for the buck A3 is the Komfort 2.0TQ + xenon (and +18" if one wants). It has as much "car" as the Progressiv and the Technik trims and is many thousands cheaper. All the rest are only gimmicks. For me, the only thing that I am still not sure is whether it is worth it to bump it up to Progressiv to get the Sline package.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> I think the best bang for the buck A3 is the Komfort 2.0TQ + xenon (and +18" if one wants). It has as much "car" as the Progressiv and the Technik trims and is many thousands cheaper. All the rest are only gimmicks. For me, the only thing that I am still not sure is whether it is worth it to bump it up to Progressiv to get the Sline package.


I got to agree with you there.... Ok, Im going to change my order


----------



## diebartdie (Dec 4, 2013)

It looks like a few folks have actually pre-ordered in this thread. A question for you guys.

How much were you able to negotiate off the price?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I didn't see it as a stand-alone in the order guide. That's asinine, and I hope they fix it soon.


I contacted my sales rep to find out if it can be purchased as a standalone option.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> I got to agree with you there.... Ok, Im going to change my order


Wow...I wish I could be so decisive.....I am still struggling to decide between Komfort + Xenon + 18" or Progressiv + Sline.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

tekmo said:


> I contacted my sales rep to find out if it can be purchased as a standalone option.


And what was his answer?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> And what was his answer?


From his signature, I'd guess the answer was no.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> From his signature, I'd guess the answer was no.


Btw any reason for you to add 18" wheel on the komfort other than it looks better? Would it make the car stand taller?
I don't know if i should add $800 for just an extra inch for the wheels...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> Btw any reason for you to add 18" wheel on the komfort other than it looks better? Would it make the car stand taller?
> I don't know if i should add $800 for just an extra inch for the wheels...


To be honest, even if I go with the Komfort route, I might not go 18". I seem to like the 17" styling better than the nonSline 18".

It shouldn't make the car stand taller as the tires would be thinner.

But again, my irrational side wants me to get the Progressiv+Sline. My practical side is telling me to get the Komfort + xenon.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure how others feel, but for me personally if it was Komfort + S-Line I would have been sold already, no reason why they can't do that 

Also I don't know how Audi can justify 2k for Navi, when it doesn't come with B&O..... Navi+B&O for 2k sure that reasonable... maybe its just me lol

....... Keep in mind, most of us wanted the Sportback to begin with... maybe if it was the Sportback prices would look better lol


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Not sure how others feel, but for me personally if it was Komfort + S-Line I would have been sold already, no reason why they can't do that


100% Agreed.

If one could go Komfort + Sline, that'd be what I would go for. 

Komfort+xenon vs. Progressiv + Sline is a tough decision.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> 100% Agreed.
> 
> If one could go Komfort + Sline, that'd be what I would go for.
> 
> Komfort+xenon vs. Progressiv + Sline is a tough decision.


yep price jump is too big... If Progressiv included S-Line for the cost, SURE..... that's how it should have been, S-Line extra for Komfort, but included in the other 2 packages


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> yep price jump is too big... If Progressiv included S-Line for the cost, SURE..... that's how it should have been, S-Line extra for Komfort, but included in the other 2 packages


What will you be getting?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Not sure how others feel, but for me personally if it was Komfort + S-Line I would have been sold already, no reason why they can't do that
> 
> Also I don't know how Audi can justify 2k for Navi, when it doesn't come with B&O..... Navi+B&O for 2k sure that reasonable... maybe its just me lol
> 
> ....... Keep in mind, most of us wanted the Sportback to begin with... maybe if it was the Sportback prices would look better lol


While I agree that $1,950CAD is a bit high, it does include the full-color FIS display in the instrument cluster as well as two years of free map updates.

_The MMI® navigation plus system, familiar from the luxury class, includes components in the Audi A3 Saloon, such as the electrically extending, high-resolution 7-inch colour display and option of navigation with 3D data. Additionally, the A3 is the first model to recieve 5 free mape updates over a two year perioud.

_It also includes MMI Touch and the 7" screen which, based on them being mentioned as part of the $1,950CAD package, leads me to believe they aren't standard otherwise. I seem to recall Frankie saying the 7" screen would be standard for the US market, but that doesn't mean anything for Canuckistan, where you can't even get B&O on its own, apparently.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

tekmo said:


> http://youtu.be/_HU6NXsHi0I


That fanboy needs to say "worth the wait" about 15 more times, maybe someone will start believing it.

PATHETIC


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

rMBA13 said:


> And what was his answer?


Did not get an answer yet. I emailed him this morning.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

The saleslady, Holly, explained to me that the standard screen is 5" with a black band around the edges. In Canada the 7" is an extra.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> While I agree that $1,950CAD is a bit high, it does include the full-color FIS display in the instrument cluster as well as two years of free map updates.
> 
> _The MMI® navigation plus system, familiar from the luxury class, includes components in the Audi A3 Saloon, such as the electrically extending, high-resolution 7-inch colour display and option of navigation with 3D data. Additionally, the A3 is the first model to recieve 5 free mape updates over a two year perioud.
> 
> _It also includes MMI Touch and the 7" screen which, based on them being mentioned as part of the $1,950CAD package, leads me to believe they aren't standard otherwise. I seem to recall Frankie saying the 7" screen would be standard for the US market, but that doesn't mean anything for Canuckistan, where you can't even get B&O on its own, apparently.


Not to sound mean, but.....I can get a good hand-held navigation GPS with "lifetime" free map updates for ~$100-150.

The $1950CAD navigation system cost is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

steve111b said:


> The saleslady, Holly, explained to me that the standard screen is 5" with a black band around the edges. In Canada the 7" is an extra.


The standard should be 5.8", judging by Audi UK specs. There are 2 versions...5.8" and 7".


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Not to sound mean, but.....I can get a good hand-held navigation GPS with "lifetime" free map updates for ~$100-150.
> 
> The $1950CAD navigation system cost is ridiculously expensive.


If that suits you, cool. I'm not looking to have extra appendages on the windshield, so if I needed navigation, that wouldn't cut it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

steve111b said:


> The saleslady, Holly, explained to me that the standard screen is 5" with a black band around the edges. In Canada the 7" is an extra.


In that case, it seems Audi Canada is really stripping this thing down. That's a damn shame.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> If that suits you, cool. I'm not looking to have extra appendages on the windshield, so if I needed navigation, that wouldn't cut it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I guess it depends on how often you use it. I am a rare user of navigation....maybe once to twice a year?

So, if you use if very often, then you are right, the price is probably not so bad.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I really have no use for it. That said, color FIS + higher resolution, larger screen gets my $$. Plus, indications are that nav may be standard on the S3 Prestige, anyway...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I really have no use for it. That said, color FIS + higher resolution, larger screen gets my $$. Plus, indications are that nav may be standard on the S3 Prestige, anyway...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Wait.... So if i add the navi package, I would get 7" display instead of the standard 5.8"? 5.8" is just like Galaxy Note 3 display man...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Correct. The smaller display looks sort of cheap due to the large frame around it, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> Wait.... So if i add the navi package, I would get 7" display instead of the standard 5.8"? 5.8" is just like Galaxy Note 3 display man...


It isn't bad. Skip to 4:00.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXFakQGfGY

Paying $2000 just for a better display is an unimaginable thought in my mind. I mean, that's like 5% of the total car price.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Thinking of adding the Navi package... i too was thinking of getting the after market Navi for $300... but then I really hate having it on my windshield or dashboard, taking it off, putting on...

I guess this is the 5.8'' version?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Correct.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> What will you be getting?


The way the pricing and options are locked for certain ranges Audi has made it a really really hard decision to make. I am not an impulse buyer, and like to know as much as I can. 100% I will not be pre-ordering.

What I have been thinking:

1) Komfort ($35,900) + Xenon ($1000, maybe, have to see NA version first) + White ($800) + TPMS ($350) (and install the S-Line Front bumper and sideskirts on my own, S-line steering wheel also (my issue with this is, it has paddles so, there has to be an interface module that will be needed for the ECU, Or simple plug and play would be better, who knows, and use the current wheels for winters and buy new rims, which I would do for any version because I'm not a fan of Audi current selection, Aftermarket suspension)
- S-line Seats are lacking, no S-Line badge on seat or leather/alcantara, so its not a big deal 
- Navi is a bust for the price with no B&O included (even with the small extra features)

2) Progressiv ($39,400) + S-Line ($1,500) + White ($800) + TPMS ($350) ( wheels, and suspension (sell S-Line suspension)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's where my head is at. Still hoping they make a change and have S-line on all 3 packages... If that was the case, it would be simple...... 

What Audi could have done also with Komfort is package the Xenon and S-line together to increase there profit and make us all happy.... 

.... Have Audi made changes to the options after initial sales in the past ?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> The way the pricing and options are locked for certain ranges Audi has made it a really really hard decision to make. I am not an impulse buyer, and like to know as much as I can. 100% I will not be pre-ordering.
> 
> What I have been thinking:
> 
> ...


Yes, Audi has made changes to options after initial sales in the past. However, it is important to note that they have now made all models follow the Komfort --> Progressiv --> Technik trims and you need Progressiv to get S line for all models, no exception. With this, I doubt it will change any time soon.

How much would your own modification cost?

If it costs 2k, then the 4k price premium of Progressiv+Sline vs. Komfort+xenon will not be too bad as you do get bigger rims, sport seats, better steering wheel, power passenger seat, dual zone climate control, interior LED lighting, etc... with the Progressiv + Sline.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, I was going to shoot down the 7" screen as well...however...

I seem to remember reading somewhere that something was swap able, I believe the MMI unit itself? I take it, it's not the screen itself. 
Also as mentioned is the MMI Touch ONLY with the Nav+ or does it come with the 5.8" as well.

Good thing the A3 is coming out first, so can play with both and find out what CES 2014 says before making a decision  Only good to come from this wait so far...


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Seems like quattro is pretty much a must add given I am getting an Audi and live in Canada?


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I sure hope that the S3 Prog. has more standard equipment than a A3 Prog. w/sline package.

Cause the way I see it (let me know if I'm wrong)....S3 Prog = $44000 while A3 Prog w/sline = $40900. So your basically paying $3100 for a better tune. Yeah the wheels are different on the S3 but it's not like they are super light weight or anything, both are 18". 

I do wish that they offered black optics package here in Canada. 

Is the Sline suspension included in the Sline package? cause I don't see it included on the website


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sline suspension will be a delayed intro, expected to come online week 22/14.

With the S3, you're getting an entirely different motor... larger turbo, strengthened internals...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> Not to sound mean, but.....I can get a good hand-held navigation GPS with "lifetime" free map updates for ~$100-150.
> 
> The $1950CAD navigation system cost is ridiculously expensive.


This is pretty much par for the course for most manufacturers. The pricing irritates the crap out of me, but it's what the market will bear at the moment...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> I guess it depends on how often you use it. I am a rare user of navigation....maybe once to twice a year?
> 
> So, if you use if very often, then you are right, the price is probably not so bad.


Part of the up-sell is the use of a higher resolution, larger screen for the navigation. One of the things that drives me nuts on the non-nav equipped A4s and Q5s is the lower res, slower, clunkier MMI system. It so bothers me that the up-charge is worth it for the polish it brings.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Zorro83 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I sure hope that the S3 Prog. has more standard equipment than a A3 Prog. w/sline package.
> 
> Cause the way I see it (let me know if I'm wrong)....S3 Prog = $44000 while A3 Prog w/sline = $40900. So your basically paying $3100 for a better tune. Yeah the wheels are different on the S3 but it's not like they are super light weight or anything, both are 18".
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that will happen.

The S3 Progressiv is only 3100 more expensive than the A3 Progressiv with Sline. I highly doubt that the S3 progressiv will give it any better standard equipment other than the usual things you expect from the S3 (higher hp, better brakes, quad pipes, rear spoiler, etc...)

The Sline suspension is not currently part of the Sline package but will be in the Sline Sport Package, according to the ordering guide. The Sline Sport Package won't be available until July production, same as the availability of 19" wheels.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> Seems like quattro is pretty much a must add given I am getting an Audi and live in Canada?


Well, it isn't really a must. With a good set of winter tires, you will do better than the quattro without winter tires.

I asked myself the same question the other day, and it kinda defeats the purpose if you get an Audi without quattro. There is always the Golf VII which shares the same chassis and the same 1.8T motor and is many thousands cheaper. I know it isn't a perfect comparison as one is a compact sport sedan and the other is a sportsback. The FWD Audi just makes it feel like one is overpaying for a VW, albeit the nicer exterior, interior, and craftsmanship.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Travis Grundke said:


> Part of the up-sell is the use of a higher resolution, larger screen for the navigation. One of the things that drives me nuts on the non-nav equipped A4s and Q5s is the lower res, slower, clunkier MMI system. It so bothers me that the up-charge is worth it for the polish it brings.


Agree wholeheartedly on both points...


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

davewg said:


> Agree wholeheartedly on both points...


Audi is the master of making us spend way more than we originally planned...


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

After some thought and consideration, I added the Navigation package. 

Sales rep confirmed you cannot get just the NAVI, you have to get the whole package (in Canada at least).


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

You can play ps3?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbSEatQ5eGA


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Well that's not entirely pointless. :laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

tekmo said:


> You can play ps3?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbSEatQ5eGA


Wow... How is that possible??


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

rMBA13 said:


> Wow... How is that possible??


Many nav systems have an RCA or some sort of input port built in - it's just not obviously accessible and often times only usable when the car is in park and/or the emergency brake is activated. With some crafty wiring, it's actually how I wired a backup camera into my current car's navigation system. Used a relay to trick the car into thinking the e-brake was active when the car was put into reverse.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

tekmo said:


> You can play ps3?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbSEatQ5eGA


I wonder if there is HDMI input...for the Progressive?

http://www.netgear.com/landing/stream/tv/#push2tv
I got this to replace my home theater PC, XBox and cable box , and upgraded to the latest firmware. Streams Netflix perfectly from my Nexus 7, think about it...


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

did anybody go to the Canadian event?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Well that's not entirely pointless. :laugh:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


if true, reminds of that scene in the first Fast and the Furious movie where RJ De Vera is playing Playstation in his car when they are all lined up to race.


----------

